# Space Force



## JBS (Oct 17, 2008)

> WASHINGTON — The Pentagon wants to rocket troops through space to hot spots anywhere on the globe within two hours, and planners spent two days last month discussing how to do it, military documents show.
> 
> 
> Civilian and military officials held a two-day conference at the National Security Space Office to plan development of the Small Unit Space Transport and Insertion (SUSTAIN) program. The invitation to the conference called the notion of space troopers a "potential revolutionary step in getting combat power to any point in the world in a timeframe unachievable today." Attendees included senior Army, Marine, Navy and Air Force officers.
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/space/2008-10-14-spacetroopers_N.htm


Although it is still merely a concept, I have read that experts agree it is theoretically possible to do this.


I could also see an application for this- probably the only application that would justify the cost: nuclear interdiction.


If assets positively confirmed a loose nuclear weapon at a given location- for example being whisked away by terrorists or a paramilitary group- there would probably be a very limited amount of time to respond.  In such a case, it would be worth trying to get a couple of these launched to stop them.


Pretty amazing concept.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 17, 2008)

The ultimate QRF lol


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, amazing stuff. The only thing better would be a transporter like in Star Trek "......beam me up Scotty!"


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think I'd want to do that jump...  lol


----------



## moobob (Oct 17, 2008)

I call door gunner.


----------



## pardus (Oct 17, 2008)

JBS said:


> Although it is still merely a concept, I have read that experts agree it is theoretically possible to do this.



Its more than theory this has been happening for many years to differing degrees.

Space shuttle, SR71

This would not be difficult to achieve.



08steeda said:


> Wow, amazing stuff. The only thing better would be a transporter like in Star Trek "......beam me up Scotty!"



They have already transported an object.  :cool:


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 17, 2008)

I did get to spend some time with the boys from Beale AFB....those Blackbirds are F'ing unbelievable. And just think, they retired them! ;)


----------



## 0699 (Oct 17, 2008)

_Starship Troopers_ Lives!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Oct 17, 2008)

moobob said:


> I call door gunner.


 
lol that was my 1st thought :) .... there really WILL be a MOS for door gunners on space shuttles now.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 17, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I don't think I'd want to do that jump...  lol



That was my first thought - extreme airborne!


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Oct 19, 2008)

If it actually develops into more than an idea, I'd volunteer for it.


Airborne all the way. :)


----------



## lionheart (Oct 19, 2008)

I would try the challenge, not too many people get to go up in space....


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2008)

moobob said:


> I call door gunner.


 
Bastard.   That's supposed to be my job...;)


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2008)

> Pike ...questioned what 13 troops could accomplish in a hostile environment without getting killed or captured.


 

Gee, I wonder?:uhh:


----------



## car (Oct 19, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Gee, I wonder?:uhh:



;):)


----------



## Paddlefoot (Oct 21, 2008)

"That's it man, game over man, game over! What the fuck are we gonna do now? What are we gonna do?"


----------



## J. (Jun 18, 2018)

It's Official: Trump Announces Space Force as 6th Military Branch


"We must have American dominance in space," Trump said during a speech at the National Space Council meeting, held at the White House on Monday. "I'm hereby directing the Department of Defense to immediately begin the process to establish a space force as the sixth branch of the armed forces."


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2018)

I volunteer. I have my own crash helmet.


----------



## J. (Jun 18, 2018)

Space Shuttle Door Gunner may finally become a real MOS.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2018)

Seriously, with the emphasis on joint operations, is this really a good idea?


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 18, 2018)

I have ALWAYS dreamed of this day. 

That's right everyone- Space Force.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2018)

I’m kind of surprised we didn’t make a new cyberwarfare service honestly. Or give cybercomm more service like authorities. Space Force though? Where are they going to get all that bureaucracy and overhead? Sounds like space corps makes more sense.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 18, 2018)

I ALREADY QUIT MY DAY JOB AND I WILL BE THE FIRST PJ IN SPACE FORCE.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## J. (Jun 18, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I’m kind of surprised we didn’t make a new cyberwarfare service honestly. Or give cybercomm more service like authorities. Space Force though? Where are they going to get all that bureaucracy and overhead? Sounds like space corps makes more sense.




I can’t even begin to imagine trying to budget a “Space Force”.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 18, 2018)

J. said:


> I can’t even begin to imagine trying to budget a “Space Force”.



Just take a percentage of whatever the Army spends on designing new uniforms.

Easy/Peasy!


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 18, 2018)

Damn that 2Q code. It's gonna make it tough to join this elite branch of the military. If they need DoD Civilians I'll throw my name in the hat!


----------



## medicchick (Jun 18, 2018)

RP already has the unit shirt.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I have ALWAYS dreamed of this day.
> 
> That's right everyone- Space Force.


Not totally against it, but not sure what a Space Force can do that the US Air Force couldn't if they were so assigned.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 18, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Not totally against it, but not sure what a Space Force can do that the US Air Force couldn't if they were so assigned.


Bro. 

So. Much. More. Ya'll got distracted by kids at the border and President Trump made Space Force and took us 1 step closer to Starship Troopers.


----------



## J. (Jun 18, 2018)

Introducing our tactical space camouflage utilities.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 18, 2018)

Earn your citizenship in the Mobile Infantry!


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Starship Troopers


The Space Force may then have the coolest uniforms yet and theyll get all the chicks. How do you even compete with "Space Force"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2018)

Kinda wondering what branch(s) they will pull from? Also agree with @Teufel, why not do a Space Corps of the department of the Air Force.

Either way this will probably have a lot more to do with satilites and space geek stuff vs armed spaceships and intergalactic grunts.

But I will absolutely volunteer for Operation Mars Freedom!

My $.02


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2018)

The Pentagon Refuses To Discuss How It Plans To Screw Up The New Space Force Uniforms


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2018)

Maybe the USSF can be headquartered at Camp Arthur Currie.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 18, 2018)

Drone Pilots might get a re-boot....satellite killer drones...


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 18, 2018)

Space Infantry


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2018)

I can finally wear this without breaking OPSEC.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2018)

The good news...the US Navy will finally have someone to pick on.


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 18, 2018)

I can see them pulling from the Air Force and Navy on top of NASA diverting assests as well.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jun 18, 2018)

Ah. Space food. Pass.


----------



## CQB (Jun 18, 2018)

HALO from above 62 miles now an option.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2018)

"What's our greatest threat today?"
"Cyberwarfare."
"That's exactly right!" As a result, we're going to create a branch to project power in space."
"Uh...what?"


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2018)

It's cause he knows the Martian's are coming.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 18, 2018)

Good thing we've been studying alien spacecraft at Area 51...pretty sure this is his lead up to announcing just that.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> "What's our greatest threat today?"
> "Cyberwarfare."
> "That's exactly right!" As a result, we're going to create a branch to project power in space."
> "Uh...what?"



I thought we contracted that out to Cyberdyne Systems back in the 80s?


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I ALREADY QUIT MY DAY JOB AND I WILL BE THE FIRST PJ IN SPACE FORCE.



Congratulations to Captain Steven Hiller of the United States Marine Corps for being a Plankholder. Semper Fi!


----------



## Centermass (Jun 19, 2018)

runninrunninrunnin said:


> Ah. Space food. Pass.



Yup. The struggle will be real.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 19, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Kinda wondering what branch(s) they will pull from? Also agree with @Teufel, why not do a Space Corps of the department of the Air Force.
> 
> Either way this will probably have a lot more to do with satilites and space geek stuff vs armed spaceships and intergalactic grunts.
> 
> ...


I think they were concerned that the Air Force would undercut the Space Corps’ budget. They could also make them a separate branch under the secretary of the Air Force but not the Air Force itself. This would put them in-line with the Marine Corps and the Navy under the SECNAV. I don’t know how they are going to build all that structure though, and pay for it of course. Cyber could break off relaltively easily now that every service has a cyberspace warfare branch up to the General Officer ranks but there isn’t a similar model for space yet.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 19, 2018)

After the discussion I had with my chaplain this morning, I would much prefer a "Personal Space Force" initiative to eliminate awkward coffee-breath saturated morning pow-wows prior to 0900.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Are they going to offer a Jedi Knight MOS?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't think this will happen. Mattis doesn't like it, Congress is lukewarm at best. About the most POTUS can do is order the planning...but this has to get Congressional approval. There will be incredible opposition to this from a diverse group of interests, not the least being other DoD branches worried about cuts.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2018)

Article from the US Naval Institute

Proposed Space Force Would Pull Expertise From All Service Branches - USNI News


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2018)

I agree I think it would be unlikely to happen, if only because the President has form for announcing grand ideas but then never following through for whatever reason.

...maybe...he is me.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 19, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I agree I think it would be unlikely to happen, if only because the President has form for announcing grand ideas but then never following through for whatever reason.
> 
> ...maybe...he is me.


Not even 2 years as President, so I wouldn't count all of those grand ideas out quite yet. Like him or not, he has a track record of making big things happen over the years. That's how we got here.


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 19, 2018)

So the next question is, does the future make WH40K, Star Wars, Starship Troopers or Halo a reality?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> "What's our greatest threat today?"
> "Cyberwarfare."
> "That's exactly right!" As a result, we're going to create a branch to project power in space."
> "Uh...what?"



Stop wrecking things!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Not even 2 years as President, so I wouldn't count all of those grand ideas out quite yet. Like him or not, he has a track record of making big things happen over the years. That's how we got here.



That's fair.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 19, 2018)

The Space Mans Creed


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

I think mine is pretty good.

I am a American Spaceman.
I must master myself and master my phaser.
My phaser is a extention of myself....
I will answer my nation's call when needed.
Whether the threat be foreign or extraterrestrial.
I will orbit space and respond to any threat.
I will master the art of the force.
I refuse to turn to the dark side.
I will never bring shame to the force.
May I have the strength to spit upon my enemy should
he invite me to join the dark side.
Should I be struck down by my enemy's light sabre
I swear to return as a spiritual entity and continue the fight.
I will never leave another American Spaceman behind.
On this creed I swear my alligence to the United States Space Force.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I don't think this will happen. Mattis doesn't like it, Congress is lukewarm at best. About the most POTUS can do is order the planning...but this has to get Congressional approval. There will be incredible opposition to this from a diverse group of interests, not the least being other DoD branches worried about cuts.


I don’t think congress has to approve it but they would have to approve it’s funding and any personnel growth above the DOD’s current end strength.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2018)

Working parties and police calls never end....


----------



## Teufel (Jun 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Working parties and police calls never end....


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 19, 2018)

If the only thing that comes out of the Space Force stuff is the memes? Worth it. My phone has been blowing up ALL. DAY.


----------



## LuckyThinking (Jun 19, 2018)

Still waiting for ODST program


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 19, 2018)

Obviously, President Trump knows that we’re abkut to have to start fighting aliens.  That’s why we’re making nice nice with the Norks, we’re going to need their missiles.  :)


----------



## Box (Jun 19, 2018)

The United States of SPACE – and we ain’t stoppin’ at the moon !!!

Write this down:

M.  A.  R.  S.      …Mars bitches

THAT’s where we are goin’ - MARS
RED ROCKS !!


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Drone Pilots might get a re-boot....satellite killer drones...



I was at an unnamed AFB, working with some folks recently, in CONUS. I was told that the drone pilots operate from there, and get deployment pay for conducting operations. In CONUS, flying drones, really! I was blown away, straight comedy. And these guys are considered "deployed"...no shit! They get the ribbons, awards and the whole 9 yards.  Hilarious


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 19, 2018)

Jokes aside, I think that the creation of a dedicated space force is a much needed thing. With how quickly we're advancing technologically and the finite # of resources on earth, space is going to be where we flourish as a species. I know this is going to sound kind of crazy, but bear with me and forgive my gross simplifications of science beyond me.

Whoever controls the orbital space between the earth and moon, will shape how our species evolves over the next hundred/thousand years. Easiest way to put this is, is to imagine you are on a large island surrounded by hazardous sea waves and tides. In the distance there is a smaller island, with calm waters and a natural harbor, that can be used as a staging point to explore more distant islands. Now imagine you're sharing your island with a bunch of people; whose temperaments range from, 'friendly' to 'crazy vindictive ex who wants to cut your nuts off'. If you wanna keep on living without resorting to cannibalism, you need to get off your island.

Gross oversimplification, but as a species... that's kind of where we're at.

By having a department in the DOD that focuses solely on space, we are safeguarding our ability maintain the equipment we have in outer orbit and project force out there in the future. Why the need to project force? The moon is going to be a gas station, construction site, and shipping point for our species. We better believe that lunar resources are going to be contested by all the fuck heads/despotic govt's here on earth. Looking at you China, you slimy bastards.

The way I see it, a US Space Force is an investment in our future and security.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Maybe the USSF can be headquartered at Camp Arthur Currie.


In Canada...


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2018)

The first thing I thought when this was announced: "some chump is gonna get hosed by a recruiter" I'm serious, the first thing!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 19, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Not totally against it, but not sure what a Space Force can do that the US Air Force couldn't if they were so assigned.


Not to badmouth the Airforce, but I get the idea that it kinda already has it's hands full with current and future taskings. The establishment of a new department in the DOD by President Trump is pretty far thinking. A new Space branch keeps the balance of power between the services intact and keeps it's attention on defense and force projection in space.

Also, the Air Force is also kind of a budgetary monstrosity. Not sure if I want it getting bigger.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2018)

If the Marine Corps has the Marine Corps Ball will the Space Force have Space Balls?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2018)

May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> If the Marine Corps has the Marine Corps Ball will the Space Force have Space Balls?
> 
> May the Schwartz be with you.


Of course, and some dumbass Jar Head will try to get in the paper by inviting Princess Leah to be his date at the ball!


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2018)

In all seriousness....

Is this a great idea to STUDY? Yes. Implement? What are the first phases of project management? Determine your need and feasibility, meet with the stakeholders, and define your requirements. A business mogul should know this. Our need for cybersecurity is so much greater than one for space and frankly, our cybersecurity efforts are 3-5 years behind other nations. You have major funding and manning concerns plus a dependence upon technology: some of which exists, some of which doesn't, and almost of it is vulnerable to...cyber attacks.

Good initiative, poor judgement, excellent memes.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> In all seriousness....
> 
> Is this a great idea to STUDY? Yes. Implement? What are the first phases of project management? Determine your need and feasibility, meet with the stakeholders, and define your requirements. A business mogul should know this. Our need for cybersecurity is so much greater than one for space and frankly, our cybersecurity efforts are 3-5 years behind other nations. You have major funding and manning concerns plus a dependence upon technology: some of which exists, some of which doesn't, and almost of it is vulnerable to...cyber attacks.
> 
> Good initiative, poor judgement, excellent memes.


But just think of the black budget for cyber under the guise of "space." C'mon man. You're better than this. You know how this game is played.


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm ready to read about Seal Team 6 conducting raids against the Altairians on Titan already!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 19, 2018)

Loki said:


> I was at an unnamed AFB, working with some folks recently, in CONUS. I was told that the drone pilots operate from there, and get deployment pay for conducting operations. In CONUS, flying drones, really! I was blown away, straight comedy. And these guys are considered "deployed"...no shit! They get the ribbons, awards and the whole 9 yards.  Hilarious


I have a long, long history of poo poo’ing those drone pilots (sometimes right to their faces) about the same issues. 

But, you know- they’re slaughtering America’s enemies day in/day out AND get to go home to their families. 

I mean, I can’t be that mad at it. In a stict Machiavellian sense, I guess I can temper my need to kick sand in those nerd’s faces and shit on their medals if they can show me a body count higher than 70% of any active ODA or SEAL DA team in theater right now. 

Guess it’s just perspective, you know?


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> But just think of the black budget for cyber under the guise of "space." C'mon man. You're better than this. You know how this game is played.



Cyber could put its budget in plain sight, but with terms no one will understand.






_For a number of years now, work has been proceeding in order to bring perfection to the crudely conceived idea of a transmission that would not only supply inverse reactive current for use in unilateral phase detractors, but would also be capable of automatically synchronizing cardinal grammeters. Such an instrument is the turbo encabulator._


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> Cyber could put its budget in plain sight, but with terms no one will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no no. Congress will just ask those pesky questions. Black ops matter. Remember?


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> In all seriousness....
> 
> Good initiative, poor judgement, excellent memes.


It’s almost like this guy had zero idea about national defense or like, how the government works and he’s just shooting from the hip using an ill defined and somewhat unverifiable and sketchy business past to guide his decisions!! Lol!


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

Loki said:


> I was at an unnamed AFB, working with some folks recently, in CONUS. I was told that the drone pilots operate from there, and get deployment pay for conducting operations. In CONUS, flying drones, really! I was blown away, straight comedy. And these guys are considered "deployed"...no shit! They get the ribbons, awards and the whole 9 yards.  Hilarious


Dude, say hi next time. LOL


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> Dude, say hi next time. LOL


RIGHT?!? Come on man. Inconsiderate.


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! :)


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## DA SWO (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't see a need for a Cyber service, we are working cyber (slowly) but a dedicated cyber service would be slower then the current system, besides SecDef gates said we don't need no cyber commands, remember.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 20, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I have a long, long history of poo poo’ing those drone pilots (sometimes right to their faces) about the same issues.
> 
> But, you know- they’re slaughtering America’s enemies day in/day out AND get to go home to their families.
> 
> ...



My problem has always been twofold:  the insistence that they are "just as imperiled" as pilots flying missions in person downrange, and the "poor me, respect my PTSD" that seems almost automatic with them at this point.

I'd fly drone missions from my home laptop with my daughter in my lap if they would let me, and not lose any sleep about it.


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> I don't see a need for a Cyber service, we are working cyber (slowly) but a dedicated cyber service would be slower then the current system, besides SecDef gates said we don't need no cyber commands, remember.



 I disagree if only that I've seen how two branches work "together" and it is painful at worse and disasterous at best. We can all say that they will learn to work out the bugs, but we're almost 17 years into the GWOT and our forces, compelled by US laws, STILL can't operate together. A single entity could better harness our talent because it would be beholden to that entity, not to services with their own agendas and bias.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 20, 2018)

AWP said:


> I disagree if only that I've seen how two branches work "together" and it is painful at worse and disasterous at best. We can all say that they will learn to work out the bugs, but we're almost 17 years into the GWOT and our forces, compelled by US laws, STILL can't operate together. A single entity could better harness our talent because it would be beholden to that entity, not to services with their own agendas and bias.


Is interservice rivalry the reason we don't have cyberwarfare task forces like Israel and China? Is cyber not being taken seriously by the services? 

Add On: I hear crazy reports about Israels 8200 or China's 61398. I just don't see how we can't do the same or more. I mean, I thought we had the best computer science engineers in the world, how are we so behind the 8-ball on this?


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Is interservice rivalry the reason we don't have cyberwarfare task forces like Israel and China? Is cyber not being taken seriously by the services?



I honestly have no idea. My suspicion is that each service wants some of that sweet, sweet cyber funding. Couple that with running their own networks and they can make a case for their own squad.

With that said, DISA runs the show, but the NSA and others have a say in cybersecurity. Regardless, the different branches have flat-out gone against DISA on some things and DISA's the one allegedly calling the shots. Some of the opposition makes sense, some doesn't, but each branch has its own standard for configuration, incident response, security, etc. This is all before we go into say the Army working with the Air Force on network security wherein the Army has one standard and the AF has another. It is roughly analogous to a fighter pilot telling a bomber pilot how to start, takeoff, and land his plane. Airplanes aren't the same and neither are networks.

This is all from a defense/ administrative side, so I can only imagine how a more... "national level" program runs.
-----

ADMIN HAT: We're derailing the thread and sick memes. We have one or more cyber threads elsewhere.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 20, 2018)

AWP said:


> I honestly have no idea. My suspicion is that each service wants some of that sweet, sweet cyber funding. Couple that with running their own networks and they can make a case for their own squad.
> 
> With that said, DISA runs the show, but the NSA and others have a say in cybersecurity. Regardless, the different branches have flat-out gone against DISA on some things and DISA's the one allegedly calling the shots. Some of the opposition makes sense, some doesn't, but each branch has its own standard for configuration, incident response, security, etc. This is all before we go into say the Army working with the Air Force on network security wherein the Army has one standard and the AF has another. It is roughly analogous to a fighter pilot telling a bomber pilot how to start, takeoff, and land his plane. Airplanes aren't the same and neither are networks.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not trying to derail a thread. Was trying to find out why cyber merits it's own branch, vs a branch dedicated to space. From what I'm hearing we have cyber assets, but apparently we suck at using them. No offense to anyone... but cyber being 2-5 years behind the power curve, with all the money and resources thrown at it, is just sad.

My main take away, is that cyber is a short term problem that can be fixed. Creating a dedicated Space Branch is going to be a mammoth undertaking that will take years and countless man hours to complete. Comparing the two as equal just seems disingenuous. Memes and sci-fi references aside, having a branch of the DOD dedicated to force projection around earth's orbit is going to pay dividends in our future.

Considering technological innovation has been historically tied to conflict, it's pretty far sighted for the President to get the gears rolling on a Space Branch. Granted, the DOD needs to not get it's finances in order for something as monumental as a Space Branch to work.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 20, 2018)

Help us Obi-Trump KeNobi....you're our only hope.......


----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2018)

AWP said:


> I honestly have no idea. My suspicion is that each service wants some of that sweet, sweet cyber funding. Couple that with running their own networks and they can make a case for their own squad.
> 
> With that said, DISA runs the show, but the NSA and others have a say in cybersecurity. Regardless, the different branches have flat-out gone against DISA on some things and DISA's the one allegedly calling the shots. Some of the opposition makes sense, some doesn't, but each branch has its own standard for configuration, incident response, security, etc. This is all before we go into say the Army working with the Air Force on network security wherein the Army has one standard and the AF has another. It is roughly analogous to a fighter pilot telling a bomber pilot how to start, takeoff, and land his plane. Airplanes aren't the same and neither are networks.
> 
> ...


Cyber is very joint at this point. USCYBERCOM will look and function like USSOCOM in a few years; the command will exercise full control of all cyber forces and perform title 10 service like functions.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Jun 20, 2018)

Pretty sure this is just a way to get fat people in the DOD. No need to worry about BMI in zero gravity. I can see the slogan now- “in space, no one can hear your tape test”


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 20, 2018)

HELL YA...Space A-10


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2018)

Space Force will cancel the spAce-10 stating the A-Wing is better suited to CAS.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## TDub (Jun 21, 2018)

Don't forget your PT belt


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)

TDub said:


> Don't forget your PT belt
> View attachment 22985


I was going to scoff you for zero originality, but after a closer look very well played on the PT Belt!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## ATC87 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Blizzard (Jun 21, 2018)

Nothing clever to add but I love this thread! lol


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 21, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Nothing clever to add but I love this thread! lol



I was about to post the same thing Blizz, lol


----------



## Centermass (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## amlove21 (Jun 21, 2018)

I love every post on this entire thread. This is what non-partisan, united humanity looks like. 

Just posting memes making fun of stupid shit.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## ATC87 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Jun 21, 2018)

Maybe this will help end the trade war.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Moon  = space Kuwait


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Kaldak (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 21, 2018)

M A R S .....






That's where we're going!!!!!


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 21, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> M A R S .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I thought of when I saw that video.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 21, 2018)

This is the only dual cool that matters now! #Space Force Recon


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2018)

One day this thread will be a Sticky.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> One day this thread will be a Sticky.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2018)

I love this thread, best ever!


----------



## Teufel (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Topkick (Jun 22, 2018)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 23011


You could also apply this to the National Training Center.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2018)

Now this is good. 

Jordan Michelle King


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## CDG (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Kaldak (Jun 22, 2018)

@Teufel You are a God living among us mortals. I'll be sure to erect a shine of bubbles and wings!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 22, 2018)

A Space Force veterans salute:


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2018)

As if my seat in hell wasn't already guaranteed, this came along and I laughed my ass off.



CDG said:


> View attachment 23015


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2018)

Distinguished Honor Grad of the "last hard class."


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 23, 2018)

I can't wait until we have to vet our first Space Force member.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2018)

How long before this guy is taken seriously?


----------



## CDG (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Poccington (Jun 23, 2018)

This is the single best thread on SS and should be made a sticky immediately.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Loki (Jun 23, 2018)

This grows in awesomeness by the hour...


----------



## CDG (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Loki (Jun 24, 2018)

CDG said:


>



Perfect, I'm in!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> My problem has always been twofold:  the insistence that they are "just as imperiled" as pilots flying missions in person downrange, and the "poor me, respect my PTSD" that seems almost automatic with them at this point.
> 
> I'd fly drone missions from my home laptop with my daughter in my lap if they would let me, and not lose any sleep about it.



Ask @amlove21 I would be on call 28/9 to run drones.


----------



## CQB (Jun 25, 2018)

CDG said:


> View attachment 23038


Jabba The Slut


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> Ask @amlove21 I would be on call 28/9 to run drones.


True statement.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 26, 2018)

#BTFU


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> View attachment 23062



Typical military. Can send warriors to the moon but still equips them with M-16s. "You should be happy with these space suit visor upgrades instead of new weapons."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2018)

pardus said:


>


The man hasn't posted in 3 months....catches wind of Space Force and shows up to conquer the final continent.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2018)

But really, whats space pussy about....?


Yep, I went there!


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2018)

Just so you know where you stand


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 27, 2018)

"I'm not just talking about rich guys with rockets... I said that's ok... if they do it, we will claim it! Screw those guys, let's claim it...I have a lot of military guys that say space is the new frontier..."

Holy shit. I love SPACE FORCE.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Jun 29, 2018)

Winning already!

Trump taps 'Ancient Aliens' guy as Secretary of Space Force


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2018)

Jesus blesses the Space Force with laser vision


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 30, 2018)

Edit.. 

Haha!


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2018)

Can't wait for the first multi-kill in space using a hammer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> Can't wait for the first multi-kill in space using a hammer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2018)

Heavily tattoo’d and bearded Space Force vets begin T-Shirt companies. Cause...Merica!
(Note the tag line in white under the logo)

I’m sure zero-gravity coffee is next....


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2018)

If this thread ever dies I'll need to pull my ACE card and go see the chaplain.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> If this thread ever dies I'll need to pull my ACE card and go see the chaplain.


This thread shall not die!


----------



## J. (Aug 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This thread shall not die!
> 
> View attachment 23583



I can’t wait for the “Dysfunctional Space Veteran, Stay 100 light years back” shirt.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 11, 2018)

Saw an article where SecDef was in favor of making a SpaceCom as a Combatant Command, so it's gonna happen.
I am one of th few who think it's overdue.  
A lot of people poo=pooing SpaceCom as unnecessary said the same thing about a need for SOCOM, they were wrong then, and are wrong again.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2018)

Gals cannot get respect even in zero gravity....

Female private files sexual harassment complaint with Space Force IG

GATEWAY STATION — In the latest sign of trouble for the nascent Space Force, Pfc. Jenette Vasquez of the Colonial Marine Corps has gone public with a sexual harassment complaint she has forwarded to the the Inspector General, sources confirmed today.

“I just got so sick of their crap,” Vasquez told The Blog in an exclusive interview. “Every day it was ‘Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man?’ Just because I can shoot better than any of those losers and have short hair does not make me a dude.”

Vasquez filed her complaint with the IG shortly after the USS _Sulaco_arrived at LV-426, one of three moons orbiting Calpamos, for a reconnaissance mission.

“I tried to talk to Lt. Gorman about it first, but he wouldn’t know what leadership was if it jumped up and hugged him in the face,” said Vasquez of her platoon commander, who did not respond to a request for comment since he was busy micro-managing a squad from the relative safety of an M577 Armored Personnel Carrier.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 12, 2018)

lol, nice Aliens tie in!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 12, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Saw an article where SecDef was in favor of making a SpaceCom as a Combatant Command, so it's gonna happen.
> I am one of th few who think it's overdue.
> A lot of people poo=pooing SpaceCom as unnecessary said the same thing about a need for SOCOM, they were wrong then, and are wrong again.


Wish I could love this more. I think people mock what they fear or don't understand.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 12, 2018)

I think a separate force, at this time, is probably unnecessary. SOCOM, and CYBERCOM to some degree, performs service like functions without all the overhead that is required to run a service. A new functional combatant command is probably the right answer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2018)

Space Force needs a Hymn!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155868901392362


----------



## Box (Aug 14, 2018)

A hymn for the Space Force?
I'll take that challenge................

OK - so let's all sing a hymn for the space force:

_HOO-RAY - a HYMN !!
HOO-RAY at last
HOO-RAY for Space Force
...for he's a horses ass

HYMN !!
HYMN !!
FUCK HYMN !!_


----------



## CQB (Aug 16, 2018)

HOORAY HYMEN! (Bust a move!) Another day in the Corps.  The Mile High Club needs to be recalibrated.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Saw an article where SecDef was in favor of making a SpaceCom as a Combatant Command, so it's gonna happen.
> I am one of th few who think it's overdue.
> A lot of people poo=pooing SpaceCom as unnecessary said the same thing about a need for SOCOM, they were wrong then, and are wrong again.



Would Spacecom be a functional combatant command or geographical? Space is a place...a pretty big place...but off Earth--OTERRA. And a unified combatant command? The AF would want the biggest piece of the pie.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 16, 2018)

But they are called spaceships so I feel the Navy would want equal dibs......


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> But they are called spaceships so I feel the Navy would want equal dibs......


YOU SHUT YOUR EARTH BOUND MOUTH.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


>





For the win.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 12, 2018)

Space Boners: It’s Harder to Get Hard in Space – MEL Magazine – Medium

Houston, we've had a problem.


----------



## CQB (Oct 14, 2018)

So, strapped (no, not weapons...) for sex; leather belts etc, sounds groovy.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 14, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Space Boners: It’s Harder to Get Hard in Space – MEL Magazine – Medium
> 
> Houston, we've had a problem.


Sooo... fewer unwanted pregnancies during deployment.


CQB said:


> So, strapped (no, not weapons...) for sex; leather belts etc, sounds groovy.


Are you sure you're not related to that Aussie dude with the bdsm harem?


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 14, 2018)

Color me skeptical.


----------



## CQB (Oct 14, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Sooo... fewer unwanted pregnancies during deployment.
> 
> Are you sure you're not related to that Aussie dude with the bdsm harem?


No relation, but I am master of my domain.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 14, 2018)

CQB said:


> No relation, but I am master of my domain.


Well, if you end up in the Aussie version of the Space Force, you could totally open up 'Harry Tuttle's Space Bar and Cabaret'. Possible locations could be anywhere from a resturctured moon crater to either the L4 or L5 orbital points. Staff the bar with hot Aussie babes, create a micro farm, brew your own beer, and watch the credits roll in from spacers on R&R!


----------



## CQB (Oct 17, 2018)

I think you’re on to something there. We’re used to sparse & dry locales. I’m thinking Croc Dundee’s Tranquility Base & Hooter Bar.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2018)

Did we really need a survey to figure this out?

Many troops are skeptical of a new Space Force, new Military Times poll shows

Members of the Air Force, which likely stands to lose the most manpower and funding if a new space service is stood up, were the most opposed in the Military Times poll. 

Sailors also had a more negative opinion than a positive one.

But the Space Force concept had significantly more support among ground forces.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did we really need a survey to figure this out?
> 
> Many troops are skeptical of a new Space Force, new Military Times poll shows
> 
> ...


Skeptical because I don't understand the mission.
I can't even visualize how it'll work. Not for or against until I hear more about it.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 21, 2018)

BEHOLD, the Space Force’s standard issue headgear...and this is just for garrison!


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2018)

medicchick said:


> View attachment 24697


Wow....that one is REALLY good!


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone make a comparison to the creation of cybercom?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 7, 2018)

Space Force in Jeopardy After Democrats Gain Control of House

I think most people fail to understand why a COCOM or Department is as important as they are and what the differences are. I also think that to lead the Armed Forces Service Committee you need some prior military background to understand intricacies and cultures. Something Adam Smith lacks.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 7, 2018)

Really hope that a DoD Dept that focuses solely on outer orbital space defense and force projection isn't scrapped. I think that if anyone other than the US establishes itself as the dominant power in space, our evolution as a species is going to bet set back a few hundred years. I'm talking about a catastrophy similar to the burning of the Library of Alexandria.

Whoever controls space will literally be shaping our evolutionary pathway as a species. I think that it's beyond foolish to cede control of space to the PRC and other groups who have a blatant disregard for human rights.


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> But the Space Force concept had significantly more support among ground forces.



95% of whom were looking forward to signing up as Space Shuttle Door Gunners...


----------



## medicchick (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2019)

This thread shall NOT die!


----------



## medicchick (Jan 14, 2019)

I can see it...


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 26, 2019)

This thread will never die!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 26, 2019)

All hail the God Emperor! Death to the Xenos scum! MAGA!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Y'all funning around, but y'all assholes would sign up in a heart beat.


----------



## Box (Mar 27, 2019)

Settle in lads and lassies, I want to tell you the TRUE story about *Space Force*.  First, allow me to set the scene for everyone - In a nearby galaxy in the immediate future  (I'm not subscribing to that bullshit about it happening "_A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away_...." this shit is going to be done documentary style) - A Space Force Special Operator named Wallace Williams is standing at the helm of the famous starship, "*Freedom-1*" looking soulfully out into the blackness of space.........


Wallace Williams was loved by many – a humble man who led the humans in the First War of Galactic Independence against the evil Lord Malleus Scrotumus.  In 2286 Lord Malleus Scrotumus invaded and conquered Earth following the death of _Supreme Overload of the Dark Universe_ _Alasdair the Wise_, who left no heir to his throne. Young Wallace Williams was forced to witnesses Lord Malleus Scrotumus' treachery as he lopped off Wally's moms head with a light saber.  Now an orphan, Wallace was forced to roam the countryside in search of surviving family members, eventually coming across his paternal Uncle Argyle.

Young Wallace was taken on a pilgrimage throughout the galaxy by Uncle Argyle, where he was educated as a _Defender_ and trained in the ways of the Space Force.  Uncle Argyle was a retired _Master Chief_ that worked for_ Missile Command_ and in his younger years was part of an elite _Moon Patrol_ unit that chased and apprehended illegal space aliens.   Young Wallace became an expert at avoiding _Asteroids_ and was starting to miss his home planet.  Back on earth, Evil Lord Malleus Scrotumus was granted his _Space Invaders_ land ownership and countless privileges on Earth - Scrotumus even granting his _Galaxians_ the right of 'Prima Nocte' – the freedom to have sexual relations with earth women on the night of their wedding…

…..Wallace Williams of Space Force heard about it and was NOT cool with this new law.

Wallace Williams decided to return to earth and fell in love with his childhood friend Murron and the two get married in secret – the wedding was not announced because Wallace Williams was NOT ok with space invaders getting the first roll in the hay with his new wife.  The secret still got out and Young Wallace had to rescue Murron from being raped by the galaxians but it didn’t matter, Murron was captured and publicly executed. In a wild fit of rage, Wallace Williams led his clan to slaughter countless space invaders in the galactic garrison - sending the survivors back to the evil Lord Malleus Scrotumus.  This infuriated Lord Malleus, so he ordered his son to stop Wallace by any means necessary, but Wallace rebelled against the galactic empire – shit was getting real.

As the legend of Young Wallace spread, gazillions of humans from around the world decided to join him to get a chance at shooting state of the art laser pistols and flying all sorts of souped up space rockets. Wallace led this army to a YUGE victory at the Battle of Brooklyn Bridge and then they destroyed the New City of Old York.  Wallace was still so pissed off about losing his wife that he captured Lord Malleus’ nephew and cut his fucking head off – then he sent the severed head back to Scrotumus as a reminder that he was no longer fucking around.

Wallace Williams tried to recruit a guy named Bob Berry to help out because he had a lot of political connections.  Bob was a builder and his dad was also named Bob but for some reason his dad made people call him Robert the Elder.  When asked if he wanted to help fix things, Bob the builder said, “Yes we can” but his dad was a dick and interfered with Bobs progress.  Robert, the elder Berry, wanted his son to get into politics and knew the best way was by working directly with Lord Malleus to put down the space rebellion.

Worried by the continuous threat of space rebellion, Lord Malleus sent his son's wife Izzy to try to negotiate with Wallace as a distraction for the landing of another invasion force on earth.  That shit failed miserably – Wallace Williams was a handsome son-of-a-gun and he had some mad game with the ladies.  Izzy couldn’t resist his charm and instead of setting him up for an ambush, she started hooking up with him and giving him all sorts of secrets about the coming invasion.  Some people thought the alien invasion was a national crisis, while others spent their days suggesting that earth should allow aliens to vote in elections and even run for office.   Wallace was NOT down with all of this craziness and tried to convince the shitbrained earthly politicians to stop jerking each other off and pass a funding bill to help counter the threat of alien invasion and take back the planet but it went nowhere – instead; half of congress demanded investigations into the possibility that Wallace had colluded with the Venutians, while the other half started harrumphing about Young Wallace’s unconventional behavior and sophomoric inability to control himself when posting comments on galactic social media outlets.  Wallace thought he could trust Bob and asked him to help lead the army but some folks in Young Wallace’s very own merry band were willing to turn their backs on him after being bribed by the establishment – even Bob, the builder, was caught helping the evil Lord Malleus Scrotumus.  Sadly, it wasn’t until after realizing that he was a traitorous turd that Bob realized the damage he helped do to his countrymen by siding with the establishment, so he vowed never to be on the wrong side again.

Wallace meanwhile put the 1-8-7 on a few of those treasonous fucks for their betrayal and then spent the next seven years waging a guerrilla war against the galaxians.  The whole time this was going on, Bob, the elder Berry was sneaking around and fucking over his fellow humans in exchange for a little bit of political influence – it got so bad that Bob, the builder, disowned his dirty seditious dope smoking daddy and switched political parties to distance himself from his shiftless smelly old hippy father.  Young Wallace just kept traveling the globe killing the shit out of space invaders and every time he wiped out a wave, Lord Malleus’ health would fade a little more – it wasn’t long before the evil Lord Scrotumus was bed-ridden from diseases that he had contracted while sneaking around in the shadows without proper protection.

Just for good measure, Wallace Williams of Space Force put the moves on Lord Malleus’ step daughter and knocked her up.  Outwardly it didn’t look too crazy when her belly started to swell, but to those who knew the family good – they knew that Lord Malleus son was light in the loafers – so it couldn’t have been his kid – eyebrows started to raise as folks began to wonder who’s little bastard child was hiding in her belly.   As a little emotional coup-de-gras, Izzy decided to go to the deathbed of the now terminally ill Lord Scrotumus and told him the truth:  his bloodline would be ended upon his death as she was knocked up with Wallace's child.

Wallace had been captured, tried for high treason, and condemned to death but he was like, “_fuck you turds, I’m not afraid to die.  I killed your sons and even knocked up some of your women, so suck it_.”  This drove the galactic royalty batshit crazy so they told Wallace Williams they were going to chop his rebellious ass up into little pieces in the town square so everyone could watch.  They fucked Wallace up real bad but he was such a complete bad ass that he just WOULD.NOT.DIE.  The truth was, even though he really was a total bad ass, Izzy had snuck into his cell and slipped him a hella-big dose of pain killers – so not only was he a bad ass- he was high as shit and feeling NO pain.  Wallace Williams was so high that he started seeing holograms of his dead wife, Murron walking around in the crowd, smiling at him.  With his dying breath, right before they lopped his head off with Obese-Wan-Kenodi’s light saber, he yelled out “_Spaaaaaace Fooooooorce_” – the head bouncing off the platform freaked out the people in the front row, and a few of the old ladies passed out, but his YUGE balls in the face of a heinous death motivated the shit out of the fighting age males in the crowd.

Fast forward to 2294 – Bob the builder was the Supreme chancellor of earth but he was getting tired of kissing the ass of the galactic empire – one day during a yuge ceremonial gathering of human and galactic troops, Bob was just about to provide a ceremonial Ass-Kissing for the CNN and MSNBC news crews when he realized that enough was enough – he turned to the human race and whispered, “*check it bitches – enough is enough -  I’m sorry I have been fucking you people over for so long, but let’s stomp a mud hole is the ass of these galactic pussies and send them away once and for all - fight with me as you did with Wallace Williams – help me fix this mess – can we fix it?”  *The army of humans cheered back, “*YES.WE.CAN!!*”  Then, with a roaring battle cry, the humans laid down an epic ass whipping against the galactic Army that was so severe that it chased the aliens back to where they came from, winning the humans their freedom at last!!

the
end


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2019)

So this is really happening...


----------



## Box (Jun 26, 2019)

...and with his dying breath, Wallace Williams yelled out “_Spaaaaaace Fooooooorce_”


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 24, 2019)

Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country. 

PROGRAM EXAMINER


----------



## Brill (Jul 24, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country.
> 
> PROGRAM EXAMINER



I no shit applied.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 24, 2019)

lindy said:


> I no shit applied.



Likewise. I did say though I have no experience for space programs though.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 25, 2019)

Hopefully one of the three of us gets the gig then!


----------



## Gordus (Aug 6, 2019)

My expectations & dreams






Reality


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 29, 2019)

SAW-eeeet!

Trump close to launching Space Force as he re-starts Space Command


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 21, 2019)

Space Force was signed as the 6th Branch of the US DoD on 20 December 2019. Recently attended a briefing about the decision, it seemed most AF leadership didn't believe it was going to happen..

Even has their own official website now. To infinity and beyond. 

Space Force .mil website


----------



## Brill (Dec 21, 2019)

I assumed it would be commanded by an astronaut.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2019)

Will the SOF Component be known as SOCSPACE?


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 21, 2019)

I hadn't realized that it was just a re-designation Air Force Space Command, which had been around since '82


----------



## Bypass (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Bypass (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Kaldak (Dec 21, 2019)

In zero gravity, even my wheelchair bound ass can join!


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 21, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I hadn't realized that it was just a re-designation Air Force Space Command, which had been around since '82



Yes, as of now all of AFSPC will be assigned to the USSF and the only actual member is Gen. Raymond. 

"Air Force Space Command (AFSPC) was redesignated as the USSF as an initial step in establishing the USSF. Military members that were assigned to AFSPC have now been assigned to the USSF but remain Airmen within the U.S. Air Force.  Appropriate Air Force space-related personnel will transfer into the Space Force and become Space Force service members in a deliberate manner over the next 18 months. Over time, the DoD vision is to consolidate space missions from across the Armed Forces into the USSF, as appropriate and consistent with law. "


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 21, 2019)

Jokes on you- I’m going LAT move to be the first COMMAND Master Chief of the Space Force.

move made the juke (I’ve made the joke) before, but the first PJ that gets a low orbit rescue is going to be UNBEARABLE to deal with. I’m already almost there, just need another story. Space should do that nicely.


----------



## Brill (Dec 21, 2019)

Rucking in zero Gs would be great on the knees!!!


----------



## Bypass (Dec 21, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Jokes on you- I’m going LAT move to be the first COMMAND Master Chief of the Space Force.
> 
> move made the juke before, but the first PJ that gets a low orbit rescue is going to be UNBEARABLE to deal with. I’m already almost there, just need another story. Space should do that nicely.


I'm jealous. ;)


----------



## Bypass (Dec 21, 2019)

lindy said:


> Rucking in zero Gs would be great on the knees!!!


No doubt.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 21, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> In zero gravity, even my wheelchair bound ass can join!


Heck yeah!!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Dec 21, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> In zero gravity, even my wheelchair bound ass can join!


Zero gravity means I weigh less than a super model.


OK, maybe not even then. But I still wanna join.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I hadn't realized that it was just a re-designation Air Force Space Command, which had been around since '82


Because that's all it should've really been.



Kheenbish said:


> Space Force was signed as the 6th Branch of the US DoD on 20 December 2019. Recently attended a briefing about the decision, it seemed most AF leadership didn't believe it was going to happen..
> 
> Even has their own official website now. To infinity and beyond.
> 
> Space Force .mil website


I agree on the need for a "space force"; ie. a focus on this capability.  But it just doesn't seem like this should be it's own branch.  The domain is just another operational arena.  Space superiority/supremacy (not sure if those are actual terms yet but they probably will be) seems to be a natural extension of air superiority/supremacy.

I understand there may've been greater cultural changes needed in USAF to make the capability grow the way it needs to but not sure why it couldn't just remain an extension of USAF.  I see a 6th branch as creating more bureaucracy, which ultimately comes with it's own set of issues, cultural and otherwise.


----------



## Dame (Dec 21, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I hadn't realized that it was just a re-designation Air Force Space Command, which had been around since '82


Awe shit. I feel a re-org coming on at work.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2019)

Kheenbish said:


> Yes, as of now all of AFSPC will be assigned to the USSF and the only actual member is Gen. Raymond.
> 
> "Air Force Space Command (AFSPC) was redesignated as the USSF as an initial step in establishing the USSF. Military members that were assigned to AFSPC have now been assigned to the USSF but remain Airmen within the U.S. Air Force.  Appropriate Air Force space-related personnel will transfer into the Space Force and become Space Force service members in a deliberate manner over the next 18 months. Over time, the DoD vision is to consolidate space missions from across the Armed Forces into the USSF, as appropriate and consistent with law. "


Clicked on careers and it went to an Air Force recruiting website.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2019)

Is the guy in charge referred to as CinCSpace?


----------



## Jaknight (Dec 21, 2019)

Does this mean The Marines will be Announcing the Brand New ODST soon?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 22, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> I agree on the need for a "space force"; ie. a focus on this capability.  But it just doesn't seem like this should be it's own branch.  The domain is just another operational arena.  Space superiority/supremacy (not sure if those are actual terms yet but they probably will be) seems to be a natural extension of air superiority/supremacy.


An easy way to look at things, from a historical standpoint, is the evolution of coastal navies vs the evolution of blue water naval forces. A cautionary history lesson that fits this topic is that of Japan's coastal navy and it's subjugation following Commodore Perry's arrival. The same history lesson applied to many Asian countries during western expansion.

If our military doesn't adapt and change with the times we'll be under the boot of someone who does. The introduction of the Space Force just means that our military forces are evolving, it's a pretty good thing (except maybe for the Air Force).


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2019)

Can‘t wait to hear about the PLFs on the moon. Lucky bastards.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2019)

Imagine how much harder it's going to be to find the LT doing navigation now. At least in the woods they typically still find them, in space.... ooof


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 22, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Imagine how much harder it's going to be to find the LT doing navigation now. At least in the woods they typically still find them, in space.... ooof


Hard to landnav when there is no land.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Hard to landnav when there is no land.



But I never said landnav...

And on that note, I hope they dont hire NAVY SWO's. They cant control small boys, let alone space craft.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> But I never said landnav...
> 
> And on that note, I hope they dont hire NAVY SWO's. They cant control small boys, let alone space craft.



Maybe the pilots should be sub officers. There are more planes in the seas than submarines in the sky.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 22, 2019)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 31031


AF Cops, but nice try.


----------



## digrar (Dec 22, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Imagine how much harder it's going to be to find the LT doing navigation now. At least in the woods they typically still find them, in space.... ooof



What about 3/6 Space Marines combing through moon dust for blasters?


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 22, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> AF Cops, but nice try.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2019)

digrar said:


> What about 3/6 Space Marines combing through moon dust for blasters?


This missing rifle story is becoming my favorite of the season! 😂


----------



## digrar (Dec 22, 2019)

I did a fairly long Battalion level emu bob for a set of AN/PVS-5 goggles. Instead of getting a pat on the back for disposing of the museum piece, we had a half day walk through the scrub looking for it. I'm pretty sure it was located back in an admin area...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2019)

We had 4 separate Space Force threads.

- Merged -


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm still young enough to have as much property on the Moon or Mars as I have in Afghanistan.

Change my mind.


----------



## Box (Dec 23, 2019)

Oddly enough - I could sell you some ocean front property adjacent to the Sea of Tranquility if you can pass the credit check...
...first I will need your social security number and current  credit card information


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 24, 2019)

Box said:


> Oddly enough - I could sell you some ocean front property adjacent to the Sea of Tranquility if you can pass the credit check...
> ...first I will need your social security number and current  credit card information


I'll take:
-mothers maiden name
-the first girl you kissed
-make and model of your first car
Dads birth place


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Dec 24, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 31085


Lordy I love the Space Force. 
That used to be labeled "Coast Guard."


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2020)

The Space Force launched its first rocket the other night. I watched it go up from my back porch. The Space Force is so real and so awesome it has its own website.

Home


----------



## Box (Jan 10, 2020)

That website seems like it was designed by Brennan Huff and Dale Doback as part of their "_Prestige Worldwide_" effort................


----------



## Dame (Jan 11, 2020)

Box said:


> That website seems like it was designed by Brennan Huff and Dale Doback as part of their "_Prestige Worldwide_" effort................


LOL.
"No, not that one! The one that looks like the Star Wars font but not so much that the Mouse could sue."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Gordus (Feb 23, 2020)

We are making fun of it, but Space Force gonna be the most powerful branch in a few hundred years.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2020)

Everyone wants to get on board....probably not a bad idea.

*Does the Space Force need a Guard component? The National Guard says yes.*


Does the Space Force need a Guard component? The National Guard says yes.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Everyone wants to get on board....probably not a bad idea.
> 
> *Does the Space Force need a Guard component? The National Guard says yes.*
> 
> ...




It makes sense because a guard component could attract private sector aerospace/defense/space tech people who might otherwise balk at an active duty gig.

Plus the regular Space Force could get wiped out by aliens. Then where would you be?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2020)

Gordus said:


> We are making fun of it, but Space Force gonna be the most powerful branch in a few hundred years.



It may even outlast the AK47.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2020)

The Space Force component should include the Reserves because the Guard idea is a fucking joke. A planetary force that answers to states? GTFO with that nonsense, plus the funding... the Guard has no business in the Space Force.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2020)

I didn't know this, wonder in what capacity...

"The National Guard has about 1,500 space personnel: 1,100 in the Air National Guard and 400 in the Army National Guard. Those space forces and missions are concentrated in eight states — Colorado, California, Alaska, Hawaii, Florida, New York, Ohio and Arkansas — as well as the territory of Guam"


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 23, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Everyone wants to get on board....probably not a bad idea.
> 
> *Does the Space Force need a Guard component? The National Guard says yes.*
> 
> ...


NO!
NO!
NO!


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2020)

My Guard SF brethren will probably disagree, but the Reserves should have kept SF, not the Guard. You should not entrust a national-level capability to the States.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 23, 2020)

No offense to Guard, but hell no. With foreign interference growing at the state level and the cronyism/incompetence at the local level I'd think our capabilities would be seriously compromised. We already have enough threat vectors from incompetence and malfeasance at the national level, bringing in state level actors is just silly.

The Space Force needs to be a fresh start.

(For those of you who want a real head scratcher, imagine states like NY and CA having dictate over national policy in space. )
#FindYourSafeSpaceInSpace


----------



## Gordus (Feb 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> The Space Force component should include the Reserves because the Guard idea is a fucking joke. A planetary force that answers to states? GTFO with that nonsense, plus the funding... the Guard has no business in the Space Force.



But who is going to keep space smugglers in check when the Space Force is busy fighting Martian separatists ?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2020)

The Guard sees Space Force as a potential funding source, and nothing more.


----------



## Brill (Feb 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> My Guard SF brethren will probably disagree, but the Reserves should have kept SF, not the Guard. You should not entrust a national-level capability to the States.



Are you saying a Governor does need the organic capability to execute UW or conduct SIGINT/EW operations against its own residents? Seriously though, while a governor can utilize SF skills in their counter-drug program, intelligence operations are only Title 10 or 50: that‘s it. There is NO title 32 option. I would assume same would be for interstellar operations.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> Are you saying a Governor does need the organic capability to execute UW or conduct SIGINT/EW operations against its own residents? Seriously though, while a governor can utilize SF skills in their counter-drug program, intelligence operations are only Title 10 or 50: that‘s it. There is NO title 32 option. I would assume same would be for interstellar operations.



You contradicted yourself there. The counter drug problem is massive and especially title 32. There's also some other programs.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2020)

The various state Guard units operated Nike missile sites all over the country in the '60s, and IIRC didn't need state government authorization to launch against incoming Soviet missiles or bombers. I believe they were all networked into NORAD.


----------



## Brill (Feb 24, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> You contradicted yourself there. The counter drug problem is massive and especially title 32. There's also some other programs.



Counterdrug elements do surveillance in support of law enforcement; not intel. Governors’ do not have 10/50 authority.

edit: we had both 35P & Ns in counterdrug orders but they were not using any SIGINT kit or databases. They were assets because of how they think, fusion, and report writing.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> My Guard SF brethren will probably disagree, but the Reserves should have kept SF, not the Guard. You should not entrust a national-level capability to the States.



Why do you think that? 
I know my guard/sof-support experience is still pretty fresh compared to some others on this board, but I get the feeling that most people in my unit would be a lot happier with the structure if we were a reserve force.

I cant imagine how much easier it would be for our command team if they didnt have to navigate both Troop command and Group HQ the time.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Why do you think that?



Better funding, less politics.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 25, 2020)

I had meant why you thought guard SF would disagree with you.  Those reasons are good enough for everyone I know to agree it would be a better setup.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I had meant why you thought guard SF would disagree with you.  Those reasons are good enough for everyone I know to agree it would be a better setup.



I had just enlisted when 11th and 12th Groups were cut. There was...some bad blood I guess, guys who had busted their asses for the tab and had their units go away. I totally understand that.

Some of the Guard guys defended the decision because almost all of combat arms went to the Guard which is why the NG kept SF; plus they kept their jobs. By the late 90's when the Clinton defense budget was kicking our asses, all of the prior Reservists who were now in the Guard were pretty bitter. Their AT's were to Norway or Germany and the Guard sent us to Puerto Rico or worse, a home station AT. We struggled for money to send guys to JM at Benning.

After nearly 20 years of almost unlimited funding, most of the guys who were around back then are gone and there is little institutional memory for how bad things were in the 90's.  There are guys who just haven't seen how bad things can be in the Guard. The Guard is almost worse than the mafia in some ways, but you won't see that when training budgets are high. When the money dries up the Guard will eats its own, more so than whatever is happening now.


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 25, 2020)

I know not of the struggles of non-millennials.


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 25, 2020)

AWP said:


> By the late 90's when the Clinton defense budget was kicking our asses, .... there is little institutional memory for how bad things were in the 90's.  There are guys who just haven't seen how bad things can be in the Guard.


He isn't kidding. I recall overhearing a conversation the company commander was having with someone about budget issues. He basically said that he could pay for toilet paper or class 9 spare parts for the company, not both. This was an SF guard batt, so while we were better funded than most guard units in the state, we still didn't have close to enough money for jack. It was so bad warfighter training was generally frowned upon because, and I quote "support company will never need to use that stuff".


----------



## Brill (Feb 25, 2020)

AWP said:


> I had just enlisted when 11th and 12th Groups were cut. There was...some bad blood I guess, guys who had busted their asses for the tab and had their units go away. I totally understand that.
> 
> Some of the Guard guys defended the decision because almost all of combat arms went to the Guard which is why the NG kept SF; plus they kept their jobs. By the late 90's when the Clinton defense budget was kicking our asses, all of the prior Reservists who were now in the Guard were pretty bitter. Their AT's were to Norway or Germany and the Guard sent us to Puerto Rico or worse, a home station AT. We struggled for money to send guys to JM at Benning.
> 
> After nearly 20 years of almost unlimited funding, most of the guys who were around back then are gone and there is little institutional memory for how bad things were in the 90's.  There are guys who just haven't seen how bad things can be in the Guard. The Guard is almost worse than the mafia in some ways, but you won't see that when training budgets are high. When the money dries up the Guard will eats its own, more so than whatever is happening now.



Matt Dameon was a Guard guy in the movie The Martian.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 25, 2020)

Was USAR during the late 80's and through the 90's....budget was crap, even after Desert Shield/Storm, we created our own training and had to make due, used a lot of US Forests for training sites.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2020)

ke4gde said:


> He isn't kidding. I recall overhearing a conversation the company commander was having with someone about budget issues. He basically said that he could pay for toilet paper or class 9 spare parts for the company, not both. This was an SF guard batt, so while we were better funded than most guard units in the state, we still didn't have close to enough money for jack. It was so bad warfighter training was generally frowned upon because, and I quote "support company will never need to use that stuff".



True story.

It was so bad by 98 or 99 the state was withholding Federal/ NGB distributed funds, one reason all of our 74C (now 25B) reclasses went to that stupid course taught by the USAR down in...Tampa? We lost 6 guys for over a year to that course. Guys couldn't get MFF or CDQC slots, I think the battalion had "a"dive and "a" MFF team, not one per company. A Co.'s dive team was something like 6 or 7 CDQC-qualed guys and had something like 12 or 13 MFF qualified guys for the entire BN, but 4 or 5 of those were not on a MFF ODA.

When mobilized for the GWOT, B Co. got the nod to deploy because of MOSQ strength. They were in the 90% range because it was one VA-based Company made of mostly former 11th Group guys. FL's two companies were sitting in the 80% range and that was after shuttering B Co. to move its colors north. Two companies absorbed one and within 2 years fell back to 80-something percent manning. The NQP program was something like a platoon-sized element, but we couldn't get school slots to meet the demand. SPT CO was above 90% (I want to say around 96%) because IET soldiers had their training funded by the FEDs; reclass training fell to the NGB budget. SOT-A's were the hardest hit in SPT CO because of funding for school and the wait for a TS clearance.

And all of this was with leadership cooking the books on training and sending unqualed guys out on JCETS...

Maybe the USAR Groups had some of these issues, but I haven't found an 18 series to confirm, they all spoke of how they had more money than the Guard.



Kraut783 said:


> Was USAR during the late 80's and through the 90's....budget was crap, even after Desert Shield/Storm, we created our own training and had to make due, used a lot of US Forests for training sites.



Were you with 11th or 12th Groups?


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 25, 2020)

No, just regular USAR unit, MP


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2020)

Was approached to do a 6 to 12 month rotation at SDA. If only it wasnt in DC.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 20, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Was approached to do a 6 to 12 month rotation at SDA. If only it wasnt in DC.



DC might suck, but I had the idea that I never wanted to move up to the NCR because of what everyone had said about it. I can say that it's not a bad gig and plenty of opportunities if you can get into the right areas. I really enjoy working between Springfield, Crystal City, and Reston. Don't think I could ever do downtown DC though


----------



## 0699 (Apr 20, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> *DC might suck*, but I had the idea that I never wanted to move up to the NCR because of what everyone had said about it. I can say that it's not a bad gig and plenty of opportunities if you can get into the right areas. I really enjoy working between Springfield, Crystal City, and Reston. Don't think I could ever do downtown DC though


Funny how most of the people that say this aren't from here.  I'm happy if they all move away.  My family has lived here since the Civil War and I was born in Silver Spring.  When I ask people what sucks, they always answer "95", and I tell them if they quit their job and move back to Shithole NT, there'll be that much less traffic.

We have great schools (secondary and tertiary), a booming housing market, great job market, museums, history, we're a two hour drive from the ocean and a two hour drive from the mountains, lots of culture (food, theater, etc), you can catch a flight from Dulles or BWI to anywhere in the world.  One of the best places to live in the entire USA.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> DC might suck, but I had the idea that I never wanted to move up to the NCR because of what everyone had said about it. I can say that it's not a bad gig and plenty of opportunities if you can get into the right areas. I really enjoy working between Springfield, Crystal City, and Reston. Don't think I could ever do downtown DC though



I've done a few rotations to DC and the surrounding areas (never beyond 5 weeks though) and my wife is from Springfield so I used to drive up every weekend from Lejeune when we were dating. If it were just the two of us, I'd jump on this opportunity, but it's not. I just cant fathom the housing cost for what we would need to make her happy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2020)

Trump touts 'super-duper missile' as Space Force unveils flag

What’s more maddening? The President of the United States referring to a “super duper” missile, or the fact that our flag looks like a com-badge from Star Trek?


----------



## Florida173 (May 15, 2020)

The flag is just an iteration from the United States Air Force Space Command logo


----------



## Kraut783 (May 15, 2020)

The Federation is starting to take shape.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> The flag is just an iteration from the United States Air Force Space Command logo


Well it’s ridiculous how much it resembles Star Trek.


----------



## DasBoot (May 15, 2020)

Just checked my NIPR for the first time in a month and they already updated the SOCOM Leaders page with the Space Force Special Operations Command (SFSOC)- the choice in leadership is outstanding, IMO.

SFSOC CG:


Deputy CG: 


And of course, the most important position, Senior enlisted advisor, who I have been proud to serve with on and off since 2002-


----------



## Florida173 (May 15, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well it’s ridiculous how much it resembles Star Trek.
> 
> View attachment 33912



Yeah.. Since 1982


----------



## digrar (May 15, 2020)

Ripping off ARSE...







*actual ripping off is going the other way...


----------



## SpitfireV (May 15, 2020)

Ripping off arse is one of Trump's favourite pasttimes!


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2020)

Holy shit. Whatever they bring to the table, these guys are a bunch of children playing grown-up.

Here Are The Names Space Force Rejected In Favor Of Calling Its New Units "Deltas"



> Just last week, the Space Force took another step forward in this regard when it offered the first concrete details about its new core organizational structure, which will have three main echelons of commands. At the top will be various field commands run by general officers, starting with *Space Operations Command (SpOC)*, Space Systems Command (SSC), and *Space Training and Readiness Command (STARCOM)*. At the lower level, there will be squadrons, just like in the Air Force. In between, *in place of what the Air Force would call wings, Space Force will have newly named "deltas."* However, that wasn't the only name the service considered.



Yep, the first one is pronounced "spock" like the guy from Star Trek. STARCOM? How daring.... "Deltas?" In a world where everyon is a warrior or operator, now we have Deltas.

But wait, there's more!

I love the original looking logos! Great job, folks! Much impressed! Too cool!







The short list of propsed names is also hilarious.

Space Force had a chance to start out with a unique identity. Instead it became a Trekkie's wet dream. 

"Hey, how can we one up these Cyber turds?"
"Copy from others people?"
"Brilliant!"


----------



## nobodythank you (Jul 10, 2020)

AWP said:


> Space Force had a chance to start out with a unique identity. Instead it became a Trekkie's wet dream.


You... You realize that ST is the inspiration for generations of top thinkers, scientists, warriors, and general folk? lol I guess you can think of it as copying, I see it more as a nod to inspiration growing up. For a lot of people, ST was more than just space poon and phasers. Just another take on it.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm missing a point here. Star Trek imitated the use of the delta symbol from the Air Force. The starfleet command logo you have there wasn't even introduced until the 90s.

Funny joke I suppose, but painfully misinformed. Kind of like when the left tries to meme


----------



## medicchick (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## nobodythank you (Jul 10, 2020)

medicchick said:


>


LoL you LITERALLY married the biggest nerd out there. Who you foolin?


----------



## medicchick (Jul 10, 2020)

ke4gde said:


> LoL you LITERALLY married the biggest nerd out there. Who you foolin?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2020)

AWP said:


> Yep, the first one is pronounced "spock" like the guy from Star Trek. STARCOM? How daring.... "Deltas?" In a world where everyon is a warrior or operator, now we have Deltas.


Not so fast my friend....now we have Guardians.

Guardians of the Galaxy, that is!

'Guardians' of the Galaxy: Pence Announces Name of Space Force Members


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2020)

Anyone see the Space Force dude get a letter of reprimand for missing PT due to trying to buy a PS5?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not so fast my friend....now we have Guardians.
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy, that is!
> 
> 'Guardians' of the Galaxy: Pence Announces Name of Space Force Members


yuck


----------



## Dame (Dec 18, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Anyone see the Space Force dude get a letter of reprimand for missing PT due to trying to buy a PS5?


"Yolo, PS5 > Letters of discipline"


----------



## Steve1839 (Dec 18, 2020)

Dame said:


> "Yolo, PS5 > Letters of discipline"


In my world, Article 15>PS5...lose a stripe, a little extra duty....good for the soul...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2020)

My 17 YO son: “Dad!  Did you hear what Space Force is calling themselves?  Did you?  Did you?”

He continues - “I feel bad for the ones who want to serve it, they are just going to get meem’d on so hard!”

LOL


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 18, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> In my world, Article 15>PS5...lose a stripe, a little extra duty....good for the soul...



But...can you even hear an article 15 in space???


----------



## Steve1839 (Dec 18, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> But...can you even hear an article 15 in space???


I think the more relevant question is can you burn shit in space...?


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2020)

The more I think about it, the more I'm onboard with a Space Force. Seriously.

The names and logos and...swag? Get the absolute fuck out of here. Go! Go on now! Git! Nerd fanboi clownshoes cloaking (see what I did there?) a mission that I think has more and more relevance.

This cool guy/ alpha nerd shit they are doing...children.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2020)

AWP said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm onboard with a Space Force. Seriously.
> 
> The names and logos and...swag? Get the absolute fuck out of here. Go! Go on now! Git! Nerd fanboi clownshoes cloaking (see what I did there?) a mission that I think has more and more relevance.
> 
> This cool guy/ alpha nerd shit they are doing...children.


My understanding (per The War Zone) is the UK is also standing a Space Force up.


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> My understanding (per The War Zone) is the UK is also standing a Space Force up.



We have a Brit Sq Ldr (Major) going to one of the space commands as a liaison. The US just opened up some positions to RAF personnel, so your post provides some context to what I was told.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 18, 2020)

I mean they were fucked for names really. Everything is going to sound dumb and over the top. 

It's not as bad as Australian Border Force though which sounds like the pilot to a 0200 on a Tuesday morning filler action show.


----------



## Dame (Dec 18, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I mean they were fucked for names really. Everything is going to sound dumb and over the top.
> 
> It's not as bad as Australian Border Force though which sounds like the pilot to a 0200 on a Tuesday morning filler action show.


Sounds like Shark Week.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 19, 2020)

If you've never worked space, and you like technology, you're really missing out.


----------



## CQB (Dec 19, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I mean they were fucked for names really. Everything is going to sound dumb and over the top.
> 
> It's not as bad as Australian Border Force though which sounds like the pilot to a 0200 on a Tuesday morning filler action show.


It’s better than South Auckland Cops! 🤣


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2020)

After all the shit they got for copying their logo and flag from recent Sci-Fi, I’m glad to see that their uniforms have no pop-culture feel to them!





Spoiler: For the most part anyway ....


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 29, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> After all the shit they got for copying their logo and flag from recent Sci-Fi, I’m glad to see that their uniforms have no pop-culture feel to them!
> 
> View attachment 37779
> 
> ...


Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2020)

Breaking!

Space Force Hymn Announced!


----------



## AWP (Dec 29, 2020)

No, That Space Force Uniform Design on Social Media Isn't Real, Officials Say

Sorry to pop everyone's bubble.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2020)

AWP said:


> No, That Space Force Uniform Design on Social Media Isn't Real, Officials Say
> 
> Sorry to pop everyone's bubble.





Spoiler: Space Force...1 day ago..



Hey Bob?

Yeah Nick?

What do you think of the new uniforms?

Solid, I think we finally got something that we can all run with.

Do I have a “go” To release to the public?

100%!   But hey, just to be safe, I wrote this for you. If anything goes south get this online right away!

Wilco! May the force be with you.

You too, live long and prosper.

- INTERNAL USE ONLY -
RELEASE IN CASE OF UNEXPECTED PUBLIC RIDICULE
“_The uniform graphic being shared on social media is not an official U.S. Space Force uniform design concept,” Maj. Nick Mercurio said in an email Tuesday. “The Space Force service dress uniform is still a work in progress_.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2021)

YYYYYAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe on Friday announced the Space Force as the 18th member of the intelligence community, in a move to "break down barriers" to information sharing and to help inform the community's analysis of threats in space.



Ratcliffe designates Space Force as 18th member of intel community


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 8, 2021)

lindy said:


> YYYYYAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ratcliffe designates Space Force as 18th member of intel community


----------



## AWP (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm moving to Cocoa Beach and getting a job with Space Force and then you'll all be sorry.


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2021)

AWP said:


> I'm moving to Cocoa Beach and getting a job with Space Force and then you'll all be sorry.


Is that where Patrick AFB is?

My FL knowledge is limited to NAS Pensacola and Sammy’s in P-cola.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 9, 2021)

AWP said:


> I'm moving to Cocoa Beach and getting a job with Space Force and then you'll all be sorry.


...for how bad we'll feel for making fun of you. The number of witty one liners will sky rocket. We'll land one jab after another. Though it'll probably fill that black hole in your heart with how much love will be carried with each message. I'm sure we'd be able to carry on for, at minimum, infinity, and possibly beyond. Queue the responses in t-minus....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2021)

GOTWA said:


> ...for how bad we'll feel for making fun of you. The number of witty one liners will sky rocket. We'll land one jab after another. Though it'll probably fill that black hole in your heart with how much love will be carried with each message. I'm sure we'd be able to carry on for, at minimum, infinity, and possibly beyond. Queue the responses in t-minus....



It won't be the same.  Without the image of him wearing the red Star Trek tunic, err I mean the Space Force uniform; jokes won't be the same.


----------



## Kaldak (May 24, 2022)

Because this thread deserves to live on...

Space Ranger Selection & Assessment Program


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2022)

Space Force is dropping fitness test for wearable fitness trackers...wt eff

NPR Cookie Consent and Choices


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2022)

A lot of their work is classified so they are going to be issued remote collection devices to wear?

I can’t take my phone into an Unclassified/CUI space and these idiots are being issued, funded by us, bloody tracking devices?

The Space Force is a joke.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> A lot of their work is classified so they are going to be issued remote collection devices to wear?
> 
> I can’t take my phone into an Unclassified/CUI space and these idiots are being issued, funded by us, bloody tracking devices?
> 
> The Space Force is a joke.


uhhhhhhHhHhHhHhHhHhHh WHAT? W H A T didyoujustsay!?!?

IF YOU DONT WIN IN SPACE YOU DONT WIN. THE GUARDIANS ARE HERE TO PROTECT US FROM ALIENS, THE CHINESE PEDOS, LIBTARDS AND THAT CAR ELON SHOT INTO SPACE WHICH WILL EVENTUALLY CRASH BACK TO THIS FLAT PLANE WE CALL EARTH.

I was trying to offend everyone there, including anyone who hates the best Star Trek character, Jar Jar Baggins.


----------



## CQB (Aug 2, 2022)

In space, no-one can hear you chortle.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 12, 2022)

They are now saying that depending on what metrics say, you could be put on a bad boy list. That’ll be interesting when your rebuttal is that you can’t meet the gates because 12 hours a day you’re in a secure facility where you can’t wear it.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2022)

Space Force has taken it's share of jabs from virtually everyone re: it's uniform design (just read through this thread), but when I saw this pic of the new Chief of Space Operations, Gen Saltzman, wearing the wheel cap (aka Service Cap) in an article today, I was reminded as to just how bad their service uniform really is.  All I could think of was, "This is so bad.  It has to be a joke, right?"  Seriously, the worst service dress uniform in military history...ever.

Space Force Service Dress Design Discussion:

"Hey, Simon, got any ideas the design of the Service Cap?

"YES!  For General officers, we take these neat little Star Trek insignias and line them around the band!"

"You mean just a couple on each side, kind of like the farts and darts?"

"NO!  As many as you can fit on it."

"But we already have a big Star Trek device on the front.  Won't that be a bit much.."

"Pfft. You can never have too much Star Trek....just put them all around.  It'll be so awesome.  Trust me!"

"OK."


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2022)

That's not real. That can't be. That's so goddamn stupid, meme worthy, hilarious, sad, cringe, fucking stupid it can't be real.

Right?

Because if that is, fuck you Space Force guys. You are catching shit until the end of time.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> That's not real. That can't be. That's so goddamn stupid, meme worthy, hilarious, sad, cringe, fucking stupid it can't be real.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Because if that is, fuck you Space Force guys. You are catching shit until the end of time.


Haha.  I counted 11 Star Trek emblems in just that photo...which we all know doesn't capture them all.  And that cross button Michael Jackson coat?!  Damn.  I'm certainly no fashion consultant but holy crap is that a train wreck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> That's not real. That can't be. That's so goddamn stupid, meme worthy, hilarious, sad, cringe, fucking stupid it can't be real.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Because if that is, fuck you Space Force guys. You are catching shit until the end of time.


Yeah, it’s real.

They went Starship Troopers on the bit.

ETA - Happy belated birthday, Space Force! (December 20, 2020)


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2022)

The Space Force is a joke. Army ACU's used to hide in shame, but this...fuck those guys. I don't even want them to save us from a Space Rock.  Bitch ass trash trying to one up the cyber community which is pathetic in its own right.

I hope their spouses are done wrong by hobos under an overpass while Snowden watches from a hacked satellite connection. Idiots. Their leadership are clowns, their NCOs are clowns, that uniform tells us EVERYTHING we need to know about that orphanage. I cannot express my disdain for that third trimester "needle and vacuum club" survivor enough. I have more respect for Nickelback and Pakistani NGOs. If the Space Force had any shred of dignity they would tar and feather everyone involved in making that uniform.

Do y'all not see what they are doing here with the Star Trek imagery? Do you not see the organization's intent? It is like fucking NAMBLA were given an XBOX and told to go make a galaxy or some such shit. I have more respect for D and D guys because they know who they are and don't try to hide. The Space Force? I really hope their uncles stopped taking them on camping trips years ago. Uncle Space Force Dude, let them heal and move on, 22 is too old for you, you know?

Look at that shit. Tell me your mom didn't love you enough and your dad loved you too much without telling me... Fucking Hugo Boss and Coco Channel are hating life right now, furious they were two generations too early.

Space Force, y'all need to take a safety standdown and conduct group Beretta Lobotomy sessions. It is the only way to make it to the next level.

That uniform is so pathetic. Fucking Space Force...


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 21, 2022)

I. Love. This. So. Much. 

@AWP you're tight


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I. Love. This. So. Much.
> 
> @AWP you're tight



Fat Wendy ain't no bitch.


----------



## CQB (Dec 24, 2022)

Space…the final frontier. These are the voyages of the spaceship Booby Prize.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2022)

If we were serious about space defense we'd have Green Lanterns actively patrolling sector 2814.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2022)

policemedic said:


> If we were serious about space defense we'd have Green Lanterns actively patrolling sector 2814.



I'd love to know how many people, and their rank, worked on the uniforms, patches, logos, etc.

The only thing worse would be a dependa flexing their spouse's rank while wearing some Star Trek/ Star Wars gear.

I will consider that that branch a joke until it accomplishes some "save the planet" shit.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> I'd love to know how many people, and their rank, worked on the uniforms, patches, logos, etc.



Speedrun version of the M17 acquisition?

“You give me $17 million on a credit card, and I'll call Cabela's Spirit Halloween tonight, and I'll outfit every soldier, sailor, airman and Marine neckbeard with a pistol uniform for $17 million. And I'll get a discount on a bulk buy."

They literally could have done better with minimal thought by ctrl-c/ctrl-v-ing any era Star Trek uniform.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> I'd love to know how many people, and their rank, worked on the uniforms, patches, logos, etc.
> 
> The only thing worse would be a dependa flexing their spouse's rank while wearing some Star Trek/ Star Wars gear.
> 
> I will consider that that branch a joke until it accomplishes some "save the planet" shit.


Personally, I kind of think replacing officer’s swords with lightsaber hilts was a cool idea.


----------



## Jaknight (Dec 24, 2022)

policemedic said:


> Personally, I kind of think replacing officer’s swords with lightsaber hilts was a cool idea.


If they had lightsabers recruitment would go up 1000% what dude wouldn’t want one of those bad boys strapped to the hip


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 24, 2022)

You guys need to watch the show Space Force on Netflix.


----------



## CQB (Dec 24, 2022)

Donnit, lovvit.


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2022)

I can't wit for Space Force posers. Imagine how sad that sack of shit must be to pose as one of them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2022)

They litterally refer to themselves as … Guardians.

Guardians shaping the future of the force

_Sgt. Michelle Holt is the first member of the U.S. Space Force to complete the military training instructor course at Lackland Air Force Base, Texas. While other MTIs have transferred into the U.S. Space Force, Holt is the first Guardian to be selected for, and graduate from, the rigorous 35-day program from start to finish. Upon completion, her classmates unanimously voted for her to receive the class’ highest honor._


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2022)

You guys are just hating...they are the start of the Federation!!!

And...Merry Christmas !!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2022)

I'd sign up but only if I get to be a red shirt.


----------

